# self-exposer



## killingirie

I´m translating a text about Dali and I´m not sure to understand what means here "self- exposer", could it means he was painting Things about him? Here is the sentence:
"This applies in particular for Salvador Dalí, who was throughout his life an eccentric self-exposer, was indeed above all an excellent craftsman and he mastered diverse virtuoso art techniques."
Does someone have an idea? thank you


----------



## Phil512

Un exhibitionniste excentrique ? (Au sens figuré, bien sûr)


> expose oneself, to exhibit one's body, especially one's genitals, publicly in animmodest or exhibitionistic manner.5


the definition of self-exposing


----------



## Nicomon

For anyone interested, the larger context is on this page : 





> The works of surrealist artists certainly require explanation. This applies in particular for Salvador Dalí, who was throughout his life an eccentric self-exposer, was indeed above all an excellent craftsman and he mastered diverse virtuoso art techniques. In a very individual way, he used complex contents for his art works and developed innovative technical possibilities to set his works artistically.


  Since I'm  not sure how to interpret it, I hesitate to suggest anything.
I think Phil's suggestion is a likely candidate, though.

I found the following sentence in another article (not related) : 





> Salvador Dalí (1904-1989) a transformé le jeune homme à la timidité maladive qu'il était en un *exhibitionniste* déclarant incarner le surréalisme :
> « _Le surréalisme c'est moi_ ».


----------



## wildan1

The sentence as presented is not clear to me, even with the expanded quote provided by Nicomon.

Could it possibly mean he exhibited his works at his own cost and/or in his own venue?

Just a guess...


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

"un m'as-tu-vu extraordinaire d'auto-promotion" (ou est-ce que je m'en fasse trop?)


----------



## Nicomon

I also thought of your interpretation wildan1, but I wasn't sure if it worked with the preceding "eccentric".
I haven't read the whole article that I linked to, though. There might be more clues in it.

I'm familiar with several of his paintings, but not the man. However the more I read about Dali, the more I think « _exhibitionniste _» might be the right sense.
Here's another sentence from another article: 





> La rétrospective Dalí au Centre Pompidou s'annonce comme un grand moment d'extravagance surréaliste. Elle décrypte la fascinante créativité du peintre cachée derrière* son exhibitionnisme*. Était-il inspiré ou illuminé ?


  And here's yet another : 





> Dali vers 1929. La "folie" de Dali se manifeste surtout dans *son* *exhibitionnisme*, unique dans l'histoire de l'art.


 Granted, those read _exhibitionnis*m*e_, but still...

Edited to add : 





> Peintre, sculpteur, écrivain, réalisateur et homme de spectacle, Salvador Dalí (1904-1989) fut un des plus grands *exhibitionnistes et excentriques *du vingtième siècle.


 I can't provide the link to this commercial website.  This is the resume of a book by Gilles Néret.


----------



## Phil512

The more quotes Nico reveals and the more, I'll stick my post #2... for obvious reasons.
By the way, as opposed to Nico, I know very little of the man's work, but his appearances on TV were...yes, it has been described several times above.


----------



## Nicomon

Alors, si killingirie n'est pas convaincue... j'aurai au moins appris des tas de choses que je ne savais pas au sujet de Dali.


> *Le génie de la folie. *Acclamé de son vivant, Salvador Dali est un artiste *farfelu* et exubérant, aux œuvres sulfureuses, qui a marqué l'art du XXe siècle.


  Le registre n'est pas le même, mais j'aime bien « _farfelu _» comme autre possibilité pour traduire _"eccentric"_.


----------



## Phil512

Nico, merci. "Exhibitionniste farfelu" tient la route, mais bon Dieu, le terme "excentrique" *se justifie vraiment* quand on a vu le bonhomme à l'oeuvre. *Complètement déjanté !*
Mais, ceci nous éloigne de son exhibitionnisme indubitable


----------



## ForeverHis

I tend to think "self-exposer" refers to being an exhibitionist in the following sense:

*exhibitionist: someone who tries to attract attention to themselves by their behaviour*
exhibitionist Definition in the Cambridge English Dictionary

Dali certainly fits that description.


----------



## Phil512

I agree, it's the figurative meaning I was telling about in post #2
There, I had quoted the literal translation. I would have been better inspired to start with Cambridge, which I always do, normally,
And we certainly agree on the conclusion, needless to say.


----------



## Nicomon

On peut aussi comprendre « exhibitionniste » dans ce sens non figuré (copié d'Antidote) qui est proche de la définition du Cambridge. 


> Personne qui a une attitude ostentatoire.


----------



## broglet

The original English seems poorly written but I suspect that what the author meant was self-publicist


----------



## archijacq

quote : "Jaloux de la renommée de Picasso, _*Dali*_ devint maître dans l'art de _*se mettre en scène*_ et de faire sa propre autocélébration."


----------



## Itisi

qui tout au long de sa vie s'est mis en scène de façon excentrique,

Je trouve 'farfelu' bien léger pour parler de Dali...


----------



## Nicomon

Tout bien réfléchi, je suis d'accord que  _farfelu _est trop léger.   Sur le coup, ça m'avait paru une autre option possible.

La citation que j'ai mise au post 8 est l'intro de cet article.  J'en mets un autre bout pour éviter le lien nu.
Sur la photo, je lui trouve quand même un air « farfelu ». 


> Alors que le Centre George-Pompidou lui consacre une exposition depuis le 21 novembre, la chaîne* Paris Première* a décidé de lui rendre hommage à sa manière avec la *diffusion du documentaire réalisé en 1966 par Jean-Christophe Averty*, Autoportrait mou de Salvador Dali.


  Je comprends aussi que malgré les exemples trouvés et cités, le mot _exhibitionniste _ne fait pas l'unanimité non plus.


----------



## broglet

I think Maîtreaupôle (lovely name!) in post #5 was going in the right direction


----------



## Itisi

The author could easily have used the word 'exhibitionist', but didn't.  

I believe the idea is 'faisait sa propre promotion/se mettait lui-même en scène'.  And that *Maîtropôle* went too far in the right direction.


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

No one has commented on the English term “self-exposer”. To my knowledge, it’s an unusual, if not contrived word, at least in North America. 

As to translating “an eccentric self-exposer”  as “un exhibitionniste excentrique” that would involve, not a figurative sense of “exhibitionnisteFR” (or “exhibitionistEng”), but a secondary sense. The reference is to eccentricity as it involves flamboyance intended to capture public attention. However, it’s a sense that does not extend to compulsive genital display. In both cases, the primary sense does, so far as both common usage and most dictionaries I know of - French and English - would have it. 

To my mind, the latter fact, makes the translation of “an eccentric self-exposer’ as “un exhibitionniste excentrique” unsatisfactory. To understand it correctly, one would have to be familiar with a secondary sense of the word “exhibitionniste” and also know enough of Dali’s life to know there is no evidence of his having any tendency to public genital display.

To translate “an eccentric self-exposer”, where one realizes Dali was not an exhibitionist, as “un m’as-tu-vu extraordinaire d’auto-promotion” may be flawed as to register, and on several other counts, but it does communicate the sense of his being a notorious self-publicist, which he was known to be. That is what I imagine the person who employed the rather unusual term “self-exposer” was trying to get at.


----------



## Nicomon

True enough, the author - or was it a translator ?  - didn't write _exhibitionist_.
Which I had indeed imagined in the secondary sense that ForeverHis quoted in post 10 (and similar French description in post 12).

Now, I'm not even sure that the original was actually in English.

After all these posts and I'm afraid way too much time spent on useless searches, I have a hunch that the text was initially written in another language and translated to English. Most pages of *this multilingual site* (same link as in post 3) are in English except for three, namely Portuguese,  Spanish, and German.
I assume (but I could be entirely wrong) that either German or Spanish are more likely, since the exhibition was held in Berlin  and Dali was Spanish.
So, anyone fluent in either language might be able to help out.

I hope the next two lines won't be deleted since since they're neither French nor English.
Spanish reads : _excéntrico autorrevelador_
German reads : _ein exzentrischer Selbstdarsteller   _

Google translate is not a reliable tool, I know, but neither is translated as _self-exposer.  _


----------



## Itisi

Indeed, the word 'Selbstdarsteller' does exist in German and is translated as 'showman'.  This can be translated as 
*histrion* _nm_
_littéraire, figuré_ (personne qui se donne en spectacle) performer, showman _n_


----------



## tartopom

Or ' un excentrique promoteur / diffuseur de son image de marque' ?


----------



## Nicomon

I obviously seem to have been going in the wrong direction - and should have thought of checking the other languages earlier.
But here's why I think _exhibitionniste _could have been the right interpretation of "self-exposer", in both first and secondary senses.

To mention only two, there certainly is and idea of genitals in L'énigme de Guillaumetell
And this one - which apparently is a self portrait - entitled Le grand masturbateur 

And what follows is from this page : 





> « Le Pape du surréalisme « convoque Dali, pour explications. Dali arrive, vêtu de plusieurs couches de vêtements. Il écoute l’accusation, puis commence à se déshabiller ( … ). *Une fois nu*, il déclare à Breton qu’il a fait un rêve sexuel le concernant. Cela n’amuse pas ce dernier, même si les autres surréalistes présents ne peuvent s’empêcher de rire.


----------



## tartopom

killingirie said:


> who was throughout his life an eccentric self-exposer


Are you sure Nic that Dali was throughout his life also a flasher ?


----------



## Phil512

To Maîtreaupôle :
For the record : the *first* synonym of "self-publicist" published *in bold* (the only one !) by Oxford US English dictionary is "exhibitionist".
self-publicist | Definition of self-publicist in US English by Oxford Dictionaries
To be understood - imho, at least, since I was a bit fast in my post #2, although I mentioned a figurative meaning - in the meaning wisely mentioned in post #10 by ForeverHis.
But I agree with you, I didn't find "self-exposer" anywhere else then in the definition of self-exposing. And it was only "self-exposing".

Finally, even if Nico were right in her post #20 (? Quite possible, indeed), I won't forget *the tons of quotes* including the word "exhibitioniste" that she provided us about Dali. They all can't be just coincidences.
And she just hit the jackpot with her latest post ! The ultimate link with BOTH the literal definition and figurative definition.


----------



## Nicomon

tartopom said:


> Are you sure Nic that Dali was throughout his life also a flasher ?


 No, I'm not sure tartopom.  But other than the article I quoted above (post 23) I found these pictures.
So not really "flashing", but not overly shy either.

One thing for sure is that genitals are everywhere in his paintings. 





> As you flip through some of his works, it’s hard not to notice the number of dicks. There are a ton of genitals. Some are more obviously genitalia than others, but still, it’s mostly dicks and ass.


 A few other paintings can be found in this Source


----------



## Maîtreaupôle

Phil512 said:


> To Maîtreaupôle :
> For the record : the *first* synonym of "self-publicist" published *in bold* (the only one !) by Oxford US English dictionary is "exhibitionist".
> self-publicist | Definition of self-publicist in US English by Oxford Dictionaries
> 
> Finally, even if Nico were right in her post #20 (? Quite possible, indeed), I won't forget *the tons of quotes* including the word "exhibitioniste" that she provided us about Dali. They all can't be just coincidences.
> And she just hit the jackpot with her latest post ! The ultimate link with BOTH the literal definition and figurative definitions.



Thanks Phil 512, 

I've since turned up a sixth dictionary around the place, the Canadian Oxford. It also gives as a primary meaning what I was, and my five other dictionaries were giving as a secondary meaning. Also, in post #10, the Cambridge is mentioned as agreeing with the Oxford. Worse for me, how did I ignore the  examples that, as you've pointed out, Nico gave?! In short, I capitulate.

However, Nico, no way can I accept that painting penises or having stripped nude before Andre Breton and his fellow surrealists constitutes exhibitionism in the sense of a compulsive public behaviour; i.e. flashing. To accept that Dali was an exhibitionist in that sense, I would require you to turn up some hard (or soft - it was Dali after all) evidence in terms of verifiable public records, whether photos, or news or court reports. As I have the greatest fear you will be able to do that, I await your results in a state of great anxiety.


----------



## Nicomon

My - propably wrong - interpretation initially came from the fact that  his painting _"The Great Masturbator"_ appears to be a self-portrait.
So by extrapolation ... since his paintings are public.

Some of the pictures I linked to in post 26, e.g. the first one and the one with the little boy, leave little to the imagination, though we can't say "flashing".
Here's a short quote from the article  : 





> In 1955, photographer Charles Hewitt visited Dalí and his wife/muse/business manager Gala at their home to shoot photos for a _Picture Post_ story entitled “A Day with Salvador Dalí.”


 Two more for the road, and I'm gone... I think.
This one is from Amazon about a book entitled _The Shameful Life of Salvador Dali._


> This biography argues that Salvador Dali lived a "shameful" life in every way: that *underlying his exhibitionism *was an intense feeling of shame, the individual hanging his head being one of the recurrent themes of his painting. The book presents a portrait of a disjointed character.


 And this is the first sentence of an article (link at the end) from The Washington Post entitled :  _Pictures of an exhibitionist._


> MY LIFE," said Salvador Dali at the age of 53, "is one tragical *sequence of exhibitionism*." *Source*



As for turning up some hard evidence as to whether or not he had a compulsive urge to show his own genitals in public... no thank you.
9 posts - most of them long - out of 28 is a bit *much*.  Now I'm the one looking like an awful self-publicist/attention seeker.


----------



## Phil512

Brilliant, Nico, thanks ! 
So, the first and the final words were identical : "exhibionniste excentrique" (even more than I thought).


----------



## Itisi

Sorry to repeat myself, but _whether Dali was an exhibitionist or not_, the author could easily have used the word 'exhibitionist', but _chose some other word_.  So, 'exhibitionniste' is not a suitable choice here, whatever you understand by the word.

(On the other hand, he did use the word 'eccentric', so 'excentrique' seems to be the obvious word to use here.)


----------



## tartopom

Et pour en rajouter une couche, si on traduit 'un exhibitionniste', je crains que la majorité des francophones comprennent ' quelqu'un qui montre ses petites (ou pas) affaires en public'. Alors pour éviter ce malentendu, il nous faudrait ajouter 'un exhibitionniste au sens figuré'.  ( une tournure de phrase que je trouve un peu lourde).


----------



## Nicomon

Puisque j'ai déjà fait dans l'exhibitionnisme à outrance sur ce fil de toute façon... j'en remets une couche. 

*Et si on laissait killingirie décider ?*  Je me répète : 





> Alors, si killingirie n'est pas convaincue... j'aurai au moins appris des tas de choses que je ne savais pas au sujet de Dali.


 On ne sait même pas si l'auteur du texte initial a choisi _autorrevelador_, _Selbstdarsteller_ ou _self-exposer_. Quelle est la véritable langue d'origine?
De mon côté, je ne raffole pas de « _metteur en scène/diffuseur de son image » _ou d'une périphrase incluant _se mettre en scène_.
Mais cela n'engage que moi, et le choix final ne sera pas le mien.

Je n'aurais pas compris « _histrion_ » dont les synonymes (clown, farceur, paillasse, etc.) ne me convainquent pas non plus.
J'ai déjà retiré l'idée de _« farfelu »_ qui conviendrait dans bien des contextes pour traduire eccentric_. _Voir en bas de page.


> *farfelu*
> [faʀfəly] _adj_ → eccentric


 J'aurais pu écrire _tordu, original,_ _théâtral, _etc. dans un autre contexte. Je ne traduis pas toujours un mot par son équivalent le plus proche.
Surtout quand je sais que les textes ne seront pas lus/publiés côte à côte. À chacun son style.  

Comprenez-vous en lisant _exhibitionniste _dans cette phrase que Dali montrait son Popaul en public? 





> Salvador _Dali_ (1904-1989) est un peintre espagnol, né à Figueras en Catalogne. C'est bien entendu d'abord du *dandy exhibitionniste, excentrique*, provocateur, mégalomane, manipulateur des médias, que l'on se souvient.


Moi, pas. Je le comprends comme _self-publicist/attention seeker._ Retour aux posts 10 et 12.
broglet a écrit _self-publicist_ et selon cette page, les mots sont synonymes en anglais : Exhibitionist and self-publicist
Ce n'est pas tant un sens figuré qu'un autre sens, moins pathologique/psychiatrique que "impulse to flash one's genitals in public".

Cela dit, histoire de montrer ma bonne foi, j'ajoute ce qui suit, extrait d'un article au sujet de la même exposition (lien vers un autre site multilingue) : 





> Salvador Dalí est reconnu comme l'un des artistes les plus géniaux de l'Art moderne qui *se mettait en scène ainsi que ses œuvres de manière spectaculaire. *


----------



## Phil512

Nicomon said:


> broglet a écrit _self-publicist_ et selon cette page, les mots sont synonymes en anglais


Selon Oxford aussi, mon post #25.


----------



## broglet

"self-publicist" et "exhibitionist" ne sont pas du tout synonymes.

Self-publicist means a person who seeks publicity for himself.  The word 'exhibitionist' _can_ mean something similar but it is more often used to refer to a man who displays his genitalia. It would be unwise and potentially misleading to refer to Dali as an exhibitionist.

It should be noted that there are hardly any genuine synonyms in the English language.  My English teacher at school claimed that there was in fact only one: gorse and furze.

To assume that self-publicist and exhibitionist are synonyms could lead you into all kinds of danger.


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> "self-publicist" et "exhibitionist" ne sont pas du tout synonymes.


----------



## Itisi

broglet said:


> "self-publicist" et "exhibitionist" ne sont pas du tout synonymes.   Self-publicist means a person who seeks publicity for himself.




(Whether he liked to show his willie or not is irrelevant here.)


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

I added and deleted something up 100 posts earlier because I wasn't sure at all... but I would think it either means he "put himself out there" a lot in his art, or it's the self-promoting/publicist angle, which I'm leaning toward because I saw the term "self-exposer" used that way in reference to another artist. I think if we were talking about him being a "flasher," they wouldn't have mentioned it so causally in their description of him. And an "eccentric flasher" seems repetitive...most people who flash themselves are already weird, right lol? So who knows. I agree with everyone who said it's not very great or clear English.

Edit: Has this been posted yet? It goes on about him being a self-promoter so that adds a vote in that direction

Salvador Dali : du Marketing de Soi au Personal Branding - Humain Digital


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks broglet and Itisi.  My mistake for believing everything I read in online dictionaries and thesaurus.
@phil :  J'avais bien lu ton post 25.  Je voulais seulement ajouter une autre source à l'appui.  C'est raté.
Les anglophones - à part peut-être ForeverHis, et Maîtreaupôle - ne sont de toute évidence pas du même avis.


broglet said:


> It would be unwise and potentially misleading to refer to Dali as an exhibitionist.


  Should we may be inform the authors of those lines that they are misleading the readers with their unwise choice of words?  





> - He provides a full narrative of Dalí's life as artist and as *uninhibited exhibitionist*, from his wild and troubled youth through his often rollickingly funny adventures in Paris, New York, and Hollywood to his poignant last years
> - Genius, eccentric, *exhibitionist*: There is no shortage of adjectives to describe the great surrealist painter Salvador Dalí (1904-1989).
> - A flamboyant *exhibitionist, *with a haughty expression, walking stick and freshly waxed moustache, Salvador Dalí carried with him an air of controversy.


 Not to mention the quotes - including one by Dali himself - stated in post 28 of this never ending thread?

Granted, the French *exhibitionniste* may not be the best choice in killingerie's context.
But I can't for the life of me think of another good and short French equivalent of _self-publicist _(in the sense of _attention seeker_).
_Spécialiste de la propagande personnelle_, as they wrote on *this page* certainly wouldn't be my choice. 

And once again, I'm pretty sure that the reason why it's not great or clear English is that the original was not written in English.
But in the interim, we seem to have lost killingerie...


----------



## broglet

Hi Nicomon - in the quotes in your latest message (second pink box) 'exhibitionist' is not really misleading as it is probably clear from the remainder of the context that it does not refer to willy-waving. But to refer to Dali as an exhibitionist_ tout court _would be to invite confusion_._ In exhibitionism as in all other linguistic matters context reigns supreme.


----------



## Nicomon

Thanks for confirming, broglet. 

Meanwhile, I just noticed the link that S_C provided (post 37) and clicked on it.

So a periphrase using « _mise en scène_ » - as we can read in the opening paragraphs - seems to be a good option after all.
Also see (if you missed it) the last quote in post 32.

The Frenglish « _génie du self-marketing _» is another, that would work for _self-publicist _in the general sense defined in Collins as :
"someone who is skilled at promoting him or herself" copied from this  source 

I'm quoting two lines from said article : 





> Ce provocateur *“surdoué” en marketing de Soi *a imposé sa signature : une paire de moustaches “hors normes” associée à un visage hypra expressif,
> là où d’autres imposent un logo ou une marque! [...]
> Salvador Dali, ce *génie du self-marketing*,  a su se vendre comme personne sur le marché de l’Art ET AUSSI sur les plateaux de télévision !


 Actually, I think the vote was in that direction right from the beginning. It's just the choice of word that wasn't so... popular.
I seem to be one of the very few who doesn't automatically associate *exhibitionniste* to "willy-waver".  Context is everything. 

40 posts and counting, to translate two little words.


----------



## Phil512

*Génie de sa propre mise en scène* alors ??? Il l'était sûrement, mais c'est plus que ce que je sens dans "self-exposer".
Et puis, du point de vue de la *traduction*, on est à des années-lumière d'un terme court et frappant comme "self-exposer". Et surtout du concept de *expose, expose, expose*. Ce n'est pas de la fabrication, un arrangement, de la construction, même scénique, c'est montrer à là vue de tous, au grand jour.

Je n'ai pas de faveur à demander mais je fais donc mienne cette phrase dont l'auteur se reconnaîtra :
*Granted, the French exhibitionniste may not be the best choice in context.
But I can't for the life of me think of another good and short French equivalent of self-publicist (in the sense of attention seeker)
YOU BET !*

ou *génie du self-marketing*, alors ? Il l'était indubitablement, mais, ...
Pour moi, self-marketing implique l'idée "de se vendre", d'attraction du public vers un produit. Pour moi, self-exposer, ce n'est pas ça. Linguistiquement, on n'en est pas encore à la vente, qui est un des stades suivants.

To* Broglet* (absolutely no offense intended, our prior communications should convince you of this) : I am flabbergasted. Absolutely no synonyms in English ?!?!?!?! Jeez...


----------



## Nicomon

Phil512 said:


> Je n'ai pas de faveur à demander mais je fais donc mienne cette phrase dont l'auteur se reconnaîtra


 L'auteure ne l'a pas écrit pour te faire une faveur. Quand je suis d'accord (ou pas) je le dis, le redis et le radote... 
Mais au bout du compte, c'est à killingirie (où est-elle passée?) de faire son choix. Si ce n'est pas _exhibitionniste, _eh bien... so be it.


----------



## tartopom

J'ai traduit 'exposer' par "montreur". Comme les anciens montreurs d'ours. Mais le hic, maintenant, est que je ne sais pas comment traduire 'self'. C'est ballot. J'aurais bien aimé trouver un truc qui conviendrait aux pour et aux contre le mot exhibionniste.


----------



## Phil512

Nicomon said:


> L'auteure ne l'a pas écrit pour te faire une faveur


Je n'ai évidemment rien pensé de tel (de quelle faveur auriez-vous pu me gratifier ?). J'ajoute spontanément ma conviction à la vôtre, jusqu'à en reprendre les termes exacts, tellement j'y crois.


----------



## Itisi

Mes propositions à #18 (l'une inspirée d'*archijacq*) ne sont pas 'à des années-lumière' de 'self-exposer', quand-même...


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne le pense pas non plus, Itisi. En fait, moi je préfère ta solution du post *15*. Ça « coule bien », je trouve.
J'ai souvent écrit sur ce forum que si une traduction ne convient pas ... eh bien, mieux vaut adapter.
À plus forte raison si, comme ici, on n'est pas sûrs de la langue d'origine. Je pense que killingirie traduit un texte traduit d'une autre langue.
Ces textes promotionnels - ici, il est question d'une exposition - ne sont pas publiés en parallèle.  Personne ne fera de lecture comparative.

C'est pour ça que j'ai écrit ceci au post 40. 





> So a periphrase using « _mise en scène_ » - as we can read in the opening paragraphs - seems to be a good option after all.
> Also see (if you missed it) the last quote in post 32.


  Et j'en ai profité pour ajouter d'autres expressions trouvées dans le texte que S_C a mis en lien... au cas où.

Perso - je pense que c'est clair après mes 64 000 posts  - je n'ai rien contre _exhibitionniste _pour traduire _self-exposer.  _
Je ne comprendrais pas "flasher" en lisant la suite du texte (j'ai mis deux fois le lien). 
Si ça ne va pas dans le contexte de ce fil, ça pourrait convenir ailleur_s. _Mais ce n'est pas la seule solution possible.
C'est pas comme si une grosse cagnotte devait être remise à la personne ayant suggéré la solution choisie... bonyenne!


----------



## JClaudeK

Je viens un peu après la bataille, mais tant pis.


Maîtreaupôle said:


> As to translating “an eccentric self-exposer” as “un exhibitionniste excentrique” that would involve, not a figurative sense of “exhibitionnisteFR” (or “exhibitionistEng”), but a secondary sense. The reference is to eccentricity as it involves flamboyance intended to capture public attention. However, it’s a sense that does not extend to compulsive genital display. In both cases, the primary sense does, so far as both common usage and most dictionaries I know of - French and English - would have it.



En utilisant le verbe 's'exhiber', la connotation sexuelle est très affaiblie, donc je propose:
"un excentrique qui adorait s'exhiber"


> 's'exhiber'
> *B.−* Se montrer en public avec ostentation ou sans pudeur, de façon choquante ou de manière à scandaliser.
> _Il s'exhibait à côté d'une femme élégante qui passait pour être sa maîtresse_ (Proust, _Fugit.,_1922, p. 685)


----------



## Nicomon

JClaudeK said:


> "un excentrique qui adorait s'exhiber"


 J'achète.    Ou _... qui aimait s'exhiber _comme Itisi l'a écrit ci-après.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"an unabashed self-promoter"?


----------



## Itisi

'qui aimait s'exhiber', oui, pourquoi pas !


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

There, case closed. JClaudeK resolved it all. s'exhiber


----------



## broglet

Thank heavens! The case is closed. Or is it? killingirie was asking for a noun, but now we have a verb (s'exhiber).  At the risk of boring everyone senseless I am wondering what the corresponding noun is.


----------



## Soleil_Couchant

It's one of those things where the word class had to be adjusted to fit the different languages, or something. The proposed ideas were

"un excentrique qui adorait s'exhiber"
"un excentrique qui aimait s'exhiber"

I guess he himself as someone who loves to exhibit himself is the noun haha


----------



## Nicomon

@ broglet - J-Claude K has turned around_ eccentric self-exposer _(_a_djective plus noun) to  noun + verb.
With the emphasis on his being eccentric.  So the noun used here is _excentrique. _He could have written _un original. _


> N. Vieilli Un, une excentrique. ➙ 2. original. Un vieil excentrique (cf. Un vieux fou*). E. Poe, « cet excentrique maudit » (Baudelaire).


 I think it works by itself... hence my 
But I'm not sure how killingirie can make that fit in the sentence at hand, which seems to be the work of a translator who's not "English mother tongue" : 





> This applies in particular for Salvador Dalí, *who was throughout his life an eccentric self-exposer*, was indeed above all an excellent craftsman and he mastered diverse virtuoso art techniques


 Building on Itisi's adapt (post 15) : _... qui tout au long de sa vie s'est mis en scène de façon excentrique.  
... un original qui tout au long de sa vie s'est exhibé de façon excentrique.  _But this is awkward and way too long!
Or we leave out _throughout his life_.

In any event, killingirie has yet to come back on line.


----------



## JClaudeK

Nicomon said:


> With the emphasis on his being eccentric. So the noun used here is _excentrique. _


For me, there's no particular emphasis on "eccentric" (at least in French) just by turning around_ eccentric self-exposer (adjective plus noun) to noun + verb._
e.g.*:_ un excentrique qui aime baratiner** =* un baratineur* excentrique _(I don't see any difference!).


----------



## Nicomon

_Emphasis_ n'était peut-être pas le bon choix de mots, mais je lis en général un accent / une insistance sur le premier mot.    _ 
_
Pour moi_ un excentrique qui aime baratiner _est avant tout un excentrique, et _un baratineur excentrique _est avant tout un baratineur.

Mais qu'est-ce que je fais encore sur ce foutu fil, alors que killingerie - qui a posé la question -  semble avoir déserté la place?


----------

